# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Non English Excel >  >  Usar texto(endereo absoluto) presente em uma clula como critrio em outras frmulas

## DHero

Tenho uma planilha onde tem muitas linhas (+de 60k no momento) fiz uma frmula que faz SOMASES e CONTASES baseado na data, ou seja, ela conta quantas vezes uma determinada mquina parou por quebra, e soma o tempo de parada dessas mquinas. Ex: uma parou duas vezes e somou 45 min, mas tem mais paradas que no so por quebra e muitas outras mquinas. Ao declarar o alcance das frmulas SOMASES e CONTASES eu selecionei vrias clulas do incio ao fim de uma certa data, mas como so muitas detas e muitas linhas por datas,  complicado alterar a frmula sempre, portanto dei um jeito de usar um SE(CL()) para mostrar o valor absoluto do incio e fim dos intervalos que eu vou precisar de cada clula.
itjustworks.PNG
Como pode ver na imagem acima as clulas esto com o exato texto que eu preciso colocar nos ranges das funes CONTASES e SOMASES. Ex de como est(No caso o range da coluna "O" no est feito/presente no print):
CONT.SES($J$61381:$J$61498;J61459; $K$61381:$K$61498;"Quebra")
(SOMASES($O$61381:$O$61498;$J$61381:$J$61498;J61459;$K$61381:$K$61498;"Quebra")*0,0166667)
Eu quero substituir os "$J$61381:$J$61498"s pelas clulas que tem como resultado da frmula(=SE(OU(AB61459<>AB61458);CL("endereo";J61459);AC61458) ) os ditos endereos.

PS: S por desencargo segue a frmula inteira atual nas clulas(J est bem extenso, e que fique mais, contanto que funcione(Neste momento j funciona, mas o trabalho manual de redefinir os ranges por data  complexo e estou bem prximo de no ter mais que faz-lo)):
=SE(OU(E(J61459=J61458;K61459<>"Quebra");K61459<>"Quebra";E(K61459=K61458;J61459=J61458));"";((SE(OU(I61458="GD's";I61458="Secador";I61458="Seladores Termoplsticos Agrupada";I61458="Seladores Termoplsticos Drops");10;12))-(SOMASES($O$61381:$O$61498;$J$61381:$J$61498;J61459;$K$61381:$K$61498;"Quebra")*0,0166667))/CONT.SES($J$61381:$J$61498;J61459; $K$61381:$K$61498;"Quebra"))

----------


## JeteMc

Hello DHero and Welcome to Excel Forum.
Not promising that I or anyone here can resolve the issue of finding the upper and lower limits for your formulas, however we may be in a better position to do so if we could see a small sample of the worksheet from which the screenshot in post #1 was made.
Instructions for uploading an Excel file are given in the "HOW TO ATTACH YOUR SAMPLE WORKBOOK" banner at the top of the page.
Let us know if you have any questions.

----------


## DJunqueira

Me parece q seria o caso de usar INDIRETO().

----------

